
JavaScript Frameworks and Mobile Performance - johanbrook
http://tomdale.net/2015/11/javascript-frameworks-and-mobile-performance/
======
tomcam
One reason I love frameworks is support of older devices. If I write in
Bootstrap, I know exactly what level of support I can expect. It helps when I
don't have older Android or iOS devices to test on.

